# Never again



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Right place, right time, no skill involved.
Still trying to figure out all the settings on a Nikon D40
Happened to have the ISO at 400 when this heron flew by.
So I spun in place and let the camera shoot continuously.
Out of 100 plus photos this was the only one that worked out,
no way I could have done this on purpose....


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats on getting lucky in framing. You were unlucky with the exposure though and with the branch in the background. But, right place right time is usually how it works out.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Good job!!!

Bird in flight is one of my favorite kinds of photography. Camera set-up and light and wind all play into it success. I kinda do it like wing shooting gotta keep the camera moving and the focus point on the bird.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice! Good photo. The only bad thing is that one branch :'(

I love birds in flight, but when ever I take photos of them I'm on full automatic because of how fast they are. No way to keep up with manual! Some people think it's cheating, but it's all fun ;D


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Actually if your shooting against the sky you can meter at about a 45 degree angle in the direction the birds are coming from and it works fine in Manual.  If you have some changing backgrounds as in this photo set to AV and about 5.6 and check the shutter speed to make sure you have somewhere 500+ then your good to go.  More important is autofocus settings for Canon you want AI Servo so the lens continues to focus until the photo is taken.  Also turn on only the center focus point and keep this on the bird as it is moving.  With some practice you can get keepers more often than you think. 

This photo was shot in manual.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's funny that you all actually think I know what I'm doing
when telling me to set the shutter speeds and ISO and manual focus.

;D

I can barely aim the camera and press the button without dropping it.
Good thing its on a strap around my neck.
I operate under the principal of keeping the object in the viewfinder
and holding the shutter release down so it takes continuous shots.
That way there's a possibility one of the images will work out...




I actually like the image with the branch in the backgound.
No way I could have planned an alignment like that.
Beak, wings, body and feet all in line with the branch angles up and down, left and right.
The low res image needed to link on site doesn't give the textures
that show on a big screen HD monitor.
In hi-res the details are much more impressive.



Like I really know what I'm talking about...eh?


----------

